# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Swoop Aero, autonomous air transport as a service, Melbourne, Australia

## Airicist

Website - swoop.aero

facebook.com/swoopaero

twitter.com/Swoop_aero

linkedin.com/company/swoop-aero

instagram.com/swoopaero

medium.com/@swoop_aero/delivery-of-essential-supplies-reimagined-e7a7d78d5cc7

Co-founder and CEO - Eric Peck

Co-founder and CTO - Josh Tepper

Products and projects:

autonomous air transport network

----------

